# What bothers you about other programs?



## grunt0331 (Aug 6, 2014)

Spinoff from the other thread.  What irks you about other programs?

UGA-a percentage of their fan base.

AU-Get kicked off another team?  Come to AU, we'll take ya.

UF-The gator chomp.  Just looks stupid.

Tech-Paul Johnson.  I grew up a Tech fan, but can't stand to watch them with CPJ at the helm.

Ohio State-Don't play anybody and think they deserve a shot at a national title every year.

Michigan-Cause it's Michigan


----------



## Local Boy (Aug 6, 2014)

Sometimes they beat us.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2014)

Are we really gonna do this?  Lol.  I thought we did this everyday.

Florida-everything.  Agent Muschamp is doing his job nicely though.

UT-Rocky Top.  Corniest fight song in college football.

Alabama-not all of their fans but the crazy portion of their fan base.  Let me make a disclaimer by saying that UGA has so e awful fans.  But Alabama's crazy fans are worse than anybody else's.  Updike, the Finebaum callers, those freaks who competed Ina race to get Nick Saban's autograph.  No other team can touch that.

SC-grunt touched on this in the other thread.  The percentage of their fans and it seems like a bunch of them who think SC is a nationally elite program now even though they've never even won the conference and haven't even won their division many times.  That stupid techno music they play at their home games is pretty awful too.

FSU-they think they're Alabama.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 6, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> FSU-they think they're Alabama.



Actually, Bama-Lite.

Some FSU fans take this a little too far, but Jimbo has said from day one that he is following the Saban blueprint.  For us, that's a good thing.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Actually, Bama-Lite.
> 
> Some FSU fans take this a little too far, but Jimbo has said from day one that he is following the Saban blueprint.  For us, that's a good thing.



Oh I get that completely.  The arrogance factor is what I'm talking about.  And FSU fans who act that way were arrogant in 2006 so a NC is not an excuse.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2014)

I totally despise and hate the Tennessee Volunteers. They have the nastiest and rudest fans in college football. Their women are ugly and there is not a proper restraunt in Knoxville. Their fans smell bad. When they get married, they have ugly children. GOD hates the volunteers too. Just ask Browning Slayer, he will be by shortly to substantiate my findings.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I totally despise and hate the Tennessee Volunteers. They have the nastiest and rudest fans in college football. Their women are ugly and there is not a proper restraunt in Knoxville. Their fans smell bad. When they get married, they have ugly children. GOD hates the volunteers too. Just ask Browning Slayer, he will be by shortly to substantiate my findings.



Dang.  Change the names and you've got how I feel about Florida.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I totally despise and hate the Tennessee Volunteers. They have the nastiest and rudest fans in college football. Their women are ugly and there is not a proper restraunt in Knoxville. Their fans smell bad. When they get married, they have ugly children. GOD hates the volunteers too. Just ask Browning Slayer, he will be by shortly to substantiate my findings.



Everything about the Vols are Ugly... Their stadium, uniforms, campus buildings and Everything in KNOXVILLE belongs in a Septic Tank since Knoxville resembles the inside of a used septic tank...

Heck, even their dogs are ugly!

Did I leave anything out?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dang.  Change the names and you've got how I feel about Florida.



Me too Brad... Just hate the Vols more!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 6, 2014)

For me it's a percentage of fsu fans, that don't see the difference in playing in the acc and the sec. Usually their the same ones who thought they killed clemson last year and don't realize clemson shot their self with 3-4 turnovers early caused by their self.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 6, 2014)

I hate Tennessee too but you don't see to many ugly orange hats with a t in south ga. I deal with ugly orange hats with a gator emblem. Also the barners constantly justifying taking everyone else's misfits. Touting the zero tolerance drug policy. But hey I guess no one fails if you never test


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Everything about the Vols are Ugly... Their stadium, uniforms, campus buildings and Everything in KNOXVILLE belongs in a Septic Tank since Knoxville resembles the inside of a used septic tank...
> 
> Heck, even their dogs are ugly!
> 
> Did I leave anything out?



You nailed it bro.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2014)

The UGA fans that still end every sentence with "Fire Bobo". It's almost as if they know nothing about football but heard their friends say Bobo has to go, so they just ran with it.

Bobo has come a long way with that offense. Imo they should have been screaming "Fire Grantham" these last couple of years.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> The UGA fans that still end every sentence with "Fire Bobo". It's almost as if they know nothing about football but heard their friends say Bobo has to go, so they just ran with it.
> 
> Bobo has come a long way with that offense. Imo they should have been screaming "Fire Grantham" these last couple of years.



I agree.  I stopped trying to reason with them a long time ago.  I guess they hate scoring 30 to 40 something points almost every game.  There are already people wanting to fire Pruitt.  I'm not making that up.  These are the same people who screamed about how bad they thought Murray sucked and wanted to replace him with Mason.


----------



## riprap (Aug 6, 2014)

All the alabama fans around here who have NC years and "A" all over their car. Dress their little ones up in bama gear when they're born and scold UGA fans about all their titles and they don't even watch the games.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree.  I stopped trying to reason with them a long time ago.  I guess they hate scoring 30 to 40 something points almost every game.  There are already people wanting to fire Pruitt.  I'm not making that up.  These are the same people who screamed about how bad they thought Murray sucked and wanted to replace him with Mason.



Bobo has set all new offensive production records the past two seasons,...I don't get the hatred from some dawgs


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 6, 2014)

Florida fans: Jorts, jerseys, and only show up when winning.  Tennesse fans: you don't need to play Rocky top 100 times every game, horrible orange, Lane Kiffen.  South Carolina, you at least need to win 1 conference title before you talk too much trash, Spurrier although I like his humor, mustard bbq sauce.  Bama: seems to think even when they lose or make a mistake it was part of "the process" and only they understand , really crazy fans , Lane Kiffen.  Auburn: I actually think most auburn folks are alright but stop taking in the rejects from others, nick fairley and trooper were embarrassing.  Georgia tech: stop blaming academics after every loss. Either go to DII or stop whining.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 6, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> For me it's a percentage of fsu fans, that don't see the difference in playing in the acc and the sec. Usually their the same ones who thought they killed clemson last year and don't realize clemson shot their self with 3-4 turnovers early caused by their self.



This is precisely why I don't care for UGA.

 For nearly as long as I can remember I've listened to these type of Georgia fans that have somehow convinced themselves that UGA is better than we are every year. And I'm talking a couple of years when FSU has had historically great teams. The same folks that would swear those Ray Goff teams were better and we were just lucky.

I guarantee this dude tells his friends at work EVERYDAY that UGA would have destroyed FSU last year.

Its a dadgum sickness!!!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 6, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> For me it's a percentage of fsu fans, that don't see the difference in playing in the acc and the sec. Usually their the same ones who thought they killed clemson last year and don't realize clemson shot their self with 3-4 turnovers early caused by their self.



Did you see the camera shots of the fsu fans near the end of the second quarter of the NC game? That look was priceless whether AU won or not. It was the "oh no we are for once actually playing a team that can beat us" look 

It was eerily similar the the look on the women's faces in my avatar


T


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 6, 2014)

That's exactly what I was talking about, I got so many txts from fsu fans that are my best friends and they went silent during that game until the last minute or so.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Did you see the camera shots of the fsu fans near the end of the second quarter of the NC game? That look was priceless whether AU won or not. It was the "oh no we are for once actually playing a team that can beat us" look
> 
> It was eerily similar the the look on the women's faces in my avatar
> 
> ...



There were quite a few priceless moments in that game.

The Trey Mason Heisman pose was also a good un.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree.  I stopped trying to reason with them a long time ago.  I guess they hate scoring 30 to 40 something points almost every game.  There are already people wanting to fire Pruitt.  I'm not making that up.  These are the same people who screamed about how bad they thought Murray sucked and wanted to replace him with Mason.





Let's see where the "Fire Pruitt" crowd stands after a season or 2.

It may not be this 1st year but I think he will turn that defense around.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 6, 2014)

maker4life said:


> This is precisely why I don't care for UGA.
> 
> For nearly as long as I can remember I've listened to these type of Georgia fans that have somehow convinced themselves that UGA is better than we are every year. And I'm talking a couple of years when FSU has had historically great teams. The same folks that would swear those Ray Goff teams were better and we were just lucky.
> 
> ...



Actually we sucked during the goof era, I don't think we're better some years, in fact it's totally possible uga will suck this year and you guys will probably make the playoffs. You assume a lot that you really don't know. I bet your the guy who says that Publix video is dead wrong. As far as dadgum sickness goes, dude really?? Idk where to go with that. God forbid something major ever happens to you


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Actually we sucked during the goof era, I don't think we're better some years, in fact it's totally possible uga will suck this year and you guys will probably make the playoffs. You assume a lot that you really don't know. I bet your the guy who says that Publix video is dead wrong. As far as dadgum sickness goes, dude really?? Idk where to go with that. God forbid something major ever happens to you



There are Florida State fans that fit Maker's description of UGA fans.  I know a bunch of them.  They thought some of Richt's best teams couldn't beat their mighty "noles" during years when Florida State was mediocre at best.  To me if there is a sickness they have it too.  

It is really annoying to me to listen to people from Georgia with no ties to The state of Florida or that university run their mouths about how great FSU is.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let's see where the "Fire Pruitt" crowd stands after a season or 2.
> 
> It may not be this 1st year but I think he will turn that defense around.



He certainly has the track record.  I think he will get our defense to playing good ball but I agree it might be another year or two.  These morons wanting him fired blame him for the defensive backs no longer on the team.  Their rationale is that he yelled at them too much.  you can't fix stupid.  Not even with duct tape.


----------



## skeeter24 (Aug 7, 2014)

The portion of the UGA fan base that thinks they are an elite program and can be mentioned in the same sentence as Notre Dame, Oklahoma, Bama, Ohio State.  

UGA you have a history about the same as Auburn and is exactly why AU's recent success has raised the hatred for AU over in Athens.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> The portion of the UGA fan base that thinks they are an elite program and can be mentioned in the same sentence as Notre Dame, Oklahoma, Bama, Ohio State.
> 
> UGA you have a history about the same as Auburn and is exactly why AU's recent success has raised the hatred for AU over in Athens.



The only teams that belong in your grouping are Bama, Auburn, Florida State, and Notre Dame since they made a recent appearance in the title game. While Oklahoma beat bama last year, I still don't consider them elite in terms of recent accomplishment as they have not got to the title game recently. I view ohio st in the same regard. Notre Dame was just purely politics. Uga is mid tier at best (23 loses in the past 5 seasons). Certainly not elite.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh I get that completely.  The arrogance factor is what I'm talking about.  And FSU fans who act that way were arrogant in 2006 so a NC is not an excuse.



All programs have those.  UGA and USCe (moreso) seem to be made up mostly of those fans.

I know they're the minority, but they are all opposing fanbases here.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Did you see the camera shots of the fsu fans near the end of the second quarter of the NC game? That look was priceless whether AU won or not. It was the "oh no we are for once actually playing a team that can beat us" look
> 
> It was eerily similar the the look on the women's faces in my avatar
> 
> ...



You know what was even better?  Did you hear the difference in Musberger's tone toward the end of the game?  He went from touting "SEC defense, SEC Speed, grind them down to the fourth quarter" to a meek little kitten that couldn't even pronounce the players names at the end.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> All programs have those.  UGA and USCe (moreso) seem to be made up mostly of those fans.
> 
> I know they're the minority, but they are all opposing fanbases here.



You think USC fans are bad now, wait until we actually win something.  We'll be unbearable.  

I understand fan is short for fanatic, but I don't understand why folks can't be honest about what their teams really are.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> There are Florida State fans that fit Maker's description of UGA fans.  I know a bunch of them.  They thought some of Richt's best teams couldn't beat their mighty "noles" during years when Florida State was mediocre at best.  To me if there is a sickness they have it too.
> 
> It is really annoying to me to listen to people from Georgia with no ties to The state of Florida or that university run their mouths about how great FSU is.



I live a heckuva lot closer to Tally than Athens.  Plus I have to live amongst the ignorance that is Dawg fans in South GA.  (no refence to your screen name intended)


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> The only teams that belong in your grouping are Bama, Auburn, Florida State, and Notre Dame since they made a recent appearance in the title game. While Oklahoma beat bama last year, I still don't consider them elite in terms of recent accomplishment as they have not got to the title game recently. I view ohio st in the same regard. Notre Dame was just purely politics. Uga is mid tier at best (23 loses in the past 5 seasons). Certainly not elite.



I don't think FSU belongs on that list.  We were elite in the nineties and very early 2000's.  In a couple years, I believe we will be back on that list.  One championship doesn't make an elite "program", it makes an elite team.

Elite programs have titles and 10+ win seasons for a sustained period of time.  With the new playoff, it will be easier to determine elite from wannabes.  If you consistently make the playoff, you are elite.  If not, you're just a pretender.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re:*

I hate spread offenses...all of them!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I don't think FSU belongs on that list.  We were elite in the nineties and very early 2000's.  In a couple years, I believe we will be back on that list.  One championship doesn't make an elite "program", it makes an elite team.
> 
> Elite programs have titles and 10+ win seasons for a sustained period of time.  With the new playoff, it will be easier to determine elite from wannabes.  If you consistently make the playoff, you are elite.  If not, you're just a pretender.


ok then. Well just go with auburn and bama then.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 7, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> UGA you have a history about the same as Auburn and is exactly why AU's recent success has raised the hatred for AU over in Athens.



No what has made UGA fans hate awbarn is the dirty play of the players trying to intentionally hurt players and coaches acting like thugs waving towels and encouraging it. Then you have the fan base who will accept any new criminal into the "family" and win at all costs attitude of the whole program. And just for your info, it's not just UGA that feels this way. I actually used to like awbarn as it is pretty much a sister school with UGA and the history of the rivalry has historically been a friendly one. That has all changed, only Florida and Tech are higher on my list and its not by much. Awbarn the dirtiest village on the plains.......


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> No what has made UGA fans hate awbarn is the dirty play of the players trying to intentionally hurt players and coaches acting like thugs waving towels and encouraging it. Then you have the fan base who will accept any new criminal into the "family" and win at all costs attitude of the whole program. And just for your info, it's not just UGA that feels this way. I actually used to like awbarn as it is pretty much a sister school with UGA and the history of the rivalry has historically been a friendly one. That has all changed, only Florida and Tech are higher on my list and its not by much. Awbarn the dirtiest village on the plains.......



Great post.  For me it is their fans's indifference or acceptance of all that, that's bothersome.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> All programs have those.  UGA and USCe (moreso) seem to be made up mostly of those fans.
> 
> I know they're the minority, but they are all opposing fanbases here.



I'll never get this.  "All programs have them so it's ok when ours act like morons."


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I live a heckuva lot closer to Tally than Athens.  Plus I have to live amongst the ignorance that is Dawg fans in South GA.  (no refence to your screen name intended)



See this makes no sense whatsoever.  I happen to live a lot closer to Auburn than to Athens.  That has never made me want to be an Auburn fan.

My brother in law uses this same excuse for being on the FSU bandwagon.

And I have to live amongst the ignorance and arrogance of south ga FSU bandwagon jumpers.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll never get this.  "All programs have them so it's ok when ours act like morons."



How about we just shorten the whole thread like this......

What I hate about other programs is what other fans hate about mine.  That seems to be the recurring theme.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> ok then. Well just go with auburn and bama then.



Elite programs don't go 3-9 with an 0'fer conference record last year.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2014)

What do I hate about other programs?


I hate every team with that wears orange.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 7, 2014)

HMMM.....not "bashing"the bARN, BUT...some barn fans absolutely refuse to admit that it required not just two "once in a lifetime" miracle plays to be where they were in December, but it took three.  Look; UGA was a 8-5 team that had Auburn beat. Period. Then an empty headed DC who had managed to set a school record for points surrendered gave up a bone headed play to a woefully underthrown pass, and the two game-uneducated DB's couldn't handle the action.  End of story there.  But the Barn needed a last second drive to beat MSU, and a "can you believe that?!?" play to Bama.....the Barn has to face some absolute truths in that the the season was a miracle in whole and that is a fact.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 7, 2014)

as I recall.....the Uzomah catch against MissSt even required a review....out of bounds, then returned to the field of play(?)

If UGA has the exact same season, I call it like I see it....we would have been backing into anything.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> HMMM.....not "bashing"the bARN, BUT...some barn fans absolutely refuse to admit that it required not just two "once in a lifetime" miracle plays to be where they were in December, but it took three.  Look; UGA was a 8-5 team that had Auburn beat. Period. Then an empty headed DC who had managed to set a school record for points surrendered gave up a bone headed play to a woefully underthrown pass, and the two game-uneducated DB's couldn't handle the action.  End of story there.  But the Barn needed a last second drive to beat MSU, and a "can you believe that?!?" play to Bama.....the Barn has to face some absolute truths in that the the season was a miracle in whole and that is a fact.



Which is why Auburn will be a better team this season, but will have at least two more losses.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 7, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> HMMM.....not "bashing"the bARN, BUT...some barn fans absolutely refuse to admit that it required not just two "once in a lifetime" miracle plays to be where they were in December, but it took three.  Look; UGA was a 8-5 team that had Auburn beat. Period. Then an empty headed DC who had managed to set a school record for points surrendered gave up a bone headed play to a woefully underthrown pass, and the two game-uneducated DB's couldn't handle the action.  End of story there.  But the Barn needed a last second drive to beat MSU, and a "can you believe that?!?" play to Bama.....the Barn has to face some absolute truths in that the the season was a miracle in whole and that is a fact.



If Aunt Betty had  balls she'd be uncle Bill   I hope that uga will get lucky enough to win a game of some significance soon so they can stop harping what other teams do wrong and robbed the uga team of there rightful place atop cfb heap. One day maybe


----------



## skeeter24 (Aug 7, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> HMMM.....not "bashing"the bARN, BUT...some barn fans absolutely refuse to admit that it required not just two "once in a lifetime" miracle plays to be where they were in December, but it took three.  Look; UGA was a 8-5 team that had Auburn beat. Period. Then an empty headed DC who had managed to set a school record for points surrendered gave up a bone headed play to a woefully underthrown pass, and the two game-uneducated DB's couldn't handle the action.  End of story there.  But the Barn needed a last second drive to beat MSU, and a "can you believe that?!?" play to Bama.....the Barn has to face some absolute truths in that the the season was a miracle in whole and that is a fact.



So Auburn put themselves in position to capitalize on some opportunities, lucky breaks.....whatever they won the game.

For the record.....yes the tipped pass to Louis was luck but sometimes it is better to be lucky than good.

Davis was back there to do exactly what he did which was return a ball 100 yards.  People run back kickoffs for td's every season so not sure how that qualifies as a miracle play.

UGA beat the Vols because their RB fumbled the ball through the back of the end zone....was that a "miracle play" too?


----------



## skeeter24 (Aug 7, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> The only teams that belong in your grouping are Bama, Auburn, Florida State, and Notre Dame since they made a recent appearance in the title game. While Oklahoma beat bama last year, I still don't consider them elite in terms of recent accomplishment as they have not got to the title game recently. I view ohio st in the same regard. Notre Dame was just purely politics. Uga is mid tier at best (23 loses in the past 5 seasons). Certainly not elite.



I get your logic but was looking back over a much larger time period.  I would not consider Auburn or UGA as elite programs.  They have both had a couple of elite teams though.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 7, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> If Aunt Betty had  balls she'd be uncle Bill   I hope that uga will get lucky enough to win a game of some significance soon so they can stop harping what other teams do wrong and robbed the uga team of there rightful place atop cfb heap. One day maybe



8-4 since 02'

November 12, 2011 	Athens, GA 	Georgia 	45–7
November 10, 2012 	Auburn, AL 	Georgia 	38–0
November 16, 2013 	Auburn, AL 	Auburn 	43–38

November is comin.



skeeter24 said:


> So Auburn put themselves in position to capitalize on some opportunities, lucky breaks.....whatever they won the game.
> 
> For the record.....yes the tipped pass to Louis was luck but sometimes it is better to be lucky than good.
> 
> ...



fixed the one part for ya....and for the record.....UT was not lucky that day and UGA was....if you want. And it was UT's WR Pig Howard.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 7, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> 8-4 since 02'
> 
> November 12, 2011 	Athens, GA 	Georgia 	45–7
> November 10, 2012 	Auburn, AL 	Georgia 	38–0
> ...


And what has that got you ???? November is coming and in Jan 35 years is coming


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> And what has that got you ???? November is coming and in Jan 35 years is coming



Yep. Right now were at 34 years, 7 months and 6 days.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2014)

None of us feel inferior to Auburn.  Sorry.  We just don't.   Talk about championships all you like.  Nothing to envy y'all for.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. Right now were at 34 years, 7 months and 6 days.



And getting close to 10 years since their last SEC championship


T


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 8, 2014)

121-50


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 8, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> None of us feel inferior to Auburn.  Sorry.  We just don't.   Talk about championships all you like.  Nothing to envy y'all for.



I actually feel sorrow for dawg fans ...not    Seriously I don't envy any team I pull for my team 3-9 or 14-0 been that way for ,well since uga won a championship ( actually why I chose AU ) 1980 an will be till I die . I  don't understand why anyone would envy another team unless they are just searching for a winner ,which seems to happen a lot


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> I actually feel sorrow for dawg fans ...not    Seriously I don't envy any team I pull for my team 3-9 or 14-0 been that way for ,well since uga won a championship ( actually why I chose AU ) 1980 an will be till I die . I  don't understand why anyone would envy another team unless they are just searching for a winner ,which seems to happen a lot



Well exactly.  I see all these people get on here and say things like, "you're just jealous of us and our championship."  No, not really.   It might make them feel good to think that but I can't say that I'm envious of any program.  I like mine and I don't care what the count is on days since the last championship.  My support of my team is not tied up and whether or not I get to brag to everybody.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 8, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well exactly.  I see all these people get on here and say things like, "you're just jealous of us and our championship."  No, not really.   It might make them feel good to think that but I can't say that I'm envious of any program.  I like mine and I don't care what the count is on days since the last championship.  My support of my team is not tied up and whether or not I get to brag to everybody.



Agreed


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 8, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well exactly.  I see all these people get on here and say things like, "you're just jealous of us and our championship."  No, not really.   It might make them feel good to think that but I can't say that I'm envious of any program.  I like mine and I don't care what the count is on days since the last championship.  My support of my team is not tied up and whether or not I get to brag to everybody.



This x 1000.  And to be honest, the championship is nice. But the journey over the years, knowing you're headed in the right direction, is the real fun.

Don't get blinded by the shiny trophies, the real fun in cfb is watching it unfold.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> This x 1000.  And to be honest, the championship is nice. But the journey over the years, knowing you're headed in the right direction, is the real fun.
> 
> Don't get blinded by the shiny trophies, the real fun in cfb is watching it unfold.



I agree

T


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 8, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well exactly.  I see all these people get on here and say things like, "you're just jealous of us and our championship."  No, not really.   It might make them feel good to think that but I can't say that I'm envious of any program.  I like mine and I don't care what the count is on days since the last championship.  My support of my team is not tied up and whether or not I get to brag to everybody.



well said SGD....well said. 

GATA


----------

